# Did anyone's preemie get...BIG/chubby?



## mommy0629

So, Leah is about 18 weeks and about 11 weeks adjusted. She just had her 4 month check up today and she's in the 98th% for weight for her adjusted age/50th% for true age. The doctor wasn't concerned or anything, just asked how much she ate and when I told her only about 26 ounces in 24 hours she said that's a typical amount. The only reason it's bothering me is because her height/length is only the 50th% adjusted/10th% true age.

So:

Adjusted age - 98th for weight, 50th for height
True age - 50th for weight, 10th for height

Her weight has steadly been rising up the charts each month but her height is going slower (at a more normal rate). So, I have a pretty chubby baby lol. Like I said, the doctor didn't tell me I was feeding her too much too anything like that, she said she's just "big" and that she should balance out once she's crawling and then walking (and that it's a good thing we had to switch her off of the preemie formula because of gas back when she was 1 month since it's higher in calories lol). She started out right around 50th for height _and_ weight adjusted age (about 5th true age).

It's surprizing me I guess more than anything, we're FAR away from the days in the NICU and right after she came home when we were begging her to get to 5 lbs. lol.

Did any of your preemies start to get chubby like this? If your lo is older, did they balance out eventually? Thanks :flower:


----------



## dizz

9 months now (just over 7 adjusted) - we shot up and are now pretty steadily tracking the 91st centile on adjusted age for weight... 75th for actual age... I worried no end at this (particularly with the endless "bottle feeding causes obesity" stuff) but when they did her length - that's shot right up to track exactly the same centile lines - so she's growth spurted like nothing else but in proportion!

Her dad is incredibly tall though - talking 6foot 7 and even as a sub-5lb tiny she had huuuuge feet in proportion to the rest of her body that looked like she was wearing clown shoes - so I'm pretty sure it's just the way she's destined to be.

Of course the sting in the tail with having a preemie who's chunked up is that they're likely to crawl later so the weight gain will go on longer!


----------



## mommy0629

dizz said:


> 9 months now (just over 7 adjusted) - we shot up and are now pretty steadily tracking the 91st centile on adjusted age for weight... 75th for actual age... I worried no end at this (particularly with the endless "bottle feeding causes obesity" stuff) but when they did her length - that's shot right up to track exactly the same centile lines - so she's growth spurted like nothing else but in proportion!
> 
> Her dad is incredibly tall though - talking 6foot 7 and even as a sub-5lb tiny she had huuuuge feet in proportion to the rest of her body that looked like she was wearing clown shoes - so I'm pretty sure it's just the way she's destined to be.
> 
> Of course the sting in the tail with having a preemie who's chunked up is that they're likely to crawl later so the weight gain will go on longer!

Oh geeze, I didn't even think about the crawling late thing lol. Hopefully being up there in weight won't delay her sitting up any longer than just being a preemie will because she already has the flat head in the back (dr. commented on it too) even though she gets tummy time and lots of time on someone's lap playing etc.

I'm hoping her height will catch up, neither myself or DH are tall though (I'm 5'7" and he's 5'11"). I guess it just worries me because I've struggled with weight since I was a kid (my mom wasn't exactly cautious though about what we ate). I know it is what it is and it's not like I'm overfeeding her or that it's even really possible at this age, just wasn't to happy when the dr. said "she's just _big_". I'm sure it's my own "issue" more than an actual issue though lol.

Thanks for your response :flower:


----------



## WishfulX1

Yes!! Leyla was 4lb 9oz at birth and stayed teeny until about her due date so 7weeks old and the really started to pile on weight so fast! By the time she was 12weeks she was the weight she should be for a 12week old even tho her adjusted age she was only 6weeks! 

At her 6 week check she was 13 weeks actual and was on the 25th centime for actual weight and 91st centile as a 6week old baby :) 

At 18weeks she 13lb 9oz, so was almost 50th centile as an 18week old baby and almost 91st as an 11week old baby sp very close to your little one! Although she is a wee short ass, she was only 56cm so 0.4 for actual and 25th for adjusted so she's even shorter than your little girl but just as chubby lol.
She's also on about 24oz formula in 24hours. 
It's good to see that your daughter is following in a similar way to mine, Ive also worried about her being so chunky but when I look back at my little boys photos, he was also very chubby but now he's just perfect for his age, ribs showing through and all lol.

She's 23 weeks just now but haven't had her weighed since 18weeks.

It's funny tho that although she's the size of a 23week old baby I see so many differences in the things she should be doing etc, she's only just started to control her head, she was referred to a specialist for that. Shes only just in the last few weeks started being interested in things and people. She still can't do tummy time as her head still isn't strong enough to even lift her nose of the carpet but ses getting there! 

I can see her being late with crawling and walking too as she's no where near doing things for her actual age. X


----------



## mommy0629

WishfulX1 said:


> Yes!! Leyla was 4lb 9oz at birth and stayed teeny until about her due date so 7weeks old and the really started to pile on weight so fast! By the time she was 12weeks she was the weight she should be for a 12week old even tho her adjusted age she was only 6weeks!
> 
> At her 6 week check she was 13 weeks actual and was on the 25th centime for actual weight and 91st centile as a 6week old baby :)
> 
> At 18weeks she 13lb 9oz, so was almost 50th centile as an 18week old baby and almost 91st as an 11week old baby sp very close to your little one! Although she is a wee short ass, she was only 56cm so 0.4 for actual and 25th for adjusted so she's even shorter than your little girl but just as chubby lol.
> She's also on about 24oz formula in 24hours.
> It's good to see that your daughter is following in a similar way to mine, Ive also worried about her being so chunky but when I look back at my little boys photos, he was also very chubby but now he's just perfect for his age, ribs showing through and all lol.
> 
> She's 23 weeks just now but haven't had her weighed since 18weeks.
> 
> It's funny tho that although she's the size of a 23week old baby I see so many differences in the things she should be doing etc, she's only just started to control her head, she was referred to a specialist for that. Shes only just in the last few weeks started being interested in things and people. She still can't do tummy time as her head still isn't strong enough to even lift her nose of the carpet but ses getting there!
> 
> I can see her being late with crawling and walking too as she's no where near doing things for her actual age. X

That sounds pretty much exactly how my lo is growing, she was also really tiny up until about her due date and then it seemed like all of a sudden she got her baby double chin and chunky thighs lol. Thanks for sharing :flower: and I must say that I'm glad she's not alone lol, all I see on here is the other way around where the preemies stay tiny and petite or at the most balance out to "normal" size for their actually age around a year or so. 

I was just talking about the developmental thing in another post. I expect her to be "late" with things, but she's definatly not keeping up with her size either.

It's funny, I think I almost felt like once we got past that newborn phase that she wouldn't_ be_ a preemie anymore, ya know? Most days I almost forget and then we go to the Dr. and I get reminded. I wish she'd just measure her with the regular chart instead of the preemie one for her adjusted age. I'd still be nervous though just because her height and weight are far apart on either chart.


----------

